# Follow up: Nashbar Touring Frame



## holy cromoly (Nov 9, 2008)

It's been over 10 months on my Nashbar Touring Bike and at this point, I am giving it a thumbs up.

I picked up the Nashbar frame as basis to build up a modern day path racer that was practical and affordable. And it has not disappointed.

The frame has been reliable. I've taken many surprise pothole hits at night where I had to pull over because the it simply felt like fork may have been damaged. But upon inspection each time, the no signs of any damage. I called Nashbar to see if I could order a spare fork to keep up in the attic, but I was informed they do not carry the fork only. Just sold as frame/fork set.

The frame measurements were a bit off from what Nashbar claimed on their geometry chart, but at $100 I didn't really care. Headtube and bottom bracket install was easy, requiring not facing or prep work. The build is mostly from spare mountain bike parts I had laying around, consisting mainly of Shimano XT. 

One impressive feature is the large tire clearance if you go fenderless. I have fitted a large 29er 1.95 knobby on this and it turns it into a fast fireroad bike. Currently I am running the Schwalbe Delta Cruiser 700x35 for daily tires. The tires roll fast and max out at 65psi, making it very cush on rough city streets.

With the versatility of tire sizes, this has become my do all bike and my only bike since November 09 (sold my sweet Kona Kapu road bike). The Nashbar has made for a sturdy fireroad bike. I've taken this up 2000 ft gravel road climbs with knobbies. The larger 29er tires roll fast downhill, so picking the smoothless line is key. Definitely have to pay attention more than on my mountain bikes.

Incase anyone was wondering about the 132.5 rear spacing, it's been fine. I am running a set up XT/Delgado Cross wheels. Solid wheels from my 29er.

Complaints? Here are some things I would like to see Nashbar change on the next version of this frame:
1. Add Cable hanger on the frame for rear Canti brakes
2. Seat tube cage bosses are too low and force to use top swing front der
3. Disc brake mounts would be nice
4. Weld downtube shifter bosses on instead of this bolt/screw on design

Overall and I am very pleased. Being a spare parts build, I actually have only about $200 into this bike. Makes for a commuter that I don't mind locking up to parking meters. I plan on racing this when cross season starts up  Next up is adding a rear rack. I order this one by Portland Design Works called the Payload.


----------



## skyphix (Jul 26, 2007)

Thats awesome. Nice job.


----------



## Opus51569 (Jul 21, 2009)

Nice build. A great retro look.


----------



## hepcatbent (Aug 19, 2009)

Very nicely done! Good writeup! :thumbsup: Love that Pashley look!

Roger


----------



## FatTireFred (Jan 31, 2005)

nice... I've got city bars turned down on my fg, works great


----------



## holy cromoly (Nov 9, 2008)

Thanks fellas.

I forgot to talk about the paint. The metallic finish sparkles in the sun and has Klein like iridescent top coat. I think if I was to have a frame custom painted like this, it would be more expensive than the $100 I paid for the entire frame/fork from Nashbar. Which adds to the value of this frame I think. 

Only downside is that the finish is not as durable and prone to chipping if you lock it up against a metal pole/rack. I sometimes put a frame pad on the top tube to keep the paint from chipping.


----------



## saf-t (Sep 24, 2008)

My Nashbar touring commuter's going on 6 months now, and I've been totally delighted with it (minor chipping paint excepted, but for $100. less 20%, I can't complain)


----------



## holy cromoly (Nov 9, 2008)

I do think that if Nashbar made a 4130 steel version of this frame and sold it for around $250, it would be a big hit. 

Soma and Surly make steel tourers for around $480.


----------



## holy cromoly (Nov 9, 2008)

saf-t said:


> My Nashbar touring commuter's going on 6 months now, and I've been totally delighted with it (minor chipping paint excepted, but for $100. less 20%, I can't complain)


I agree on the paint. And like you said, at $100, who can complain.


----------

